# Trading the Nasdaq in USD vs. ASX in AUD?



## So_Cynical (18 January 2013)

I'm thinking of opening a IB account and for diversification and other reasons was thinking that having an IB account based in USD and Trading my strategy on the Nasdaq mite be very complimentary to my Aussie ASX strategy, but i just don't know...perhaps i should stick to what i know and what im comfortable with, the ASX?

I can see pros and cons both ways, the Nasdaq is so big and has so many great stocks, few miners and no prospectors while the ASX is cluttered with prospectors..now i know people can and have done very well out of the prospectors, i think my strategy benefits more from mainstream investments, businesses that have a business and cash flows.

But the USD is in trouble and will be for quite some time to come..perhaps the decline is terminal, the debt certainly seems to be...just interested in opinions and thoughts...thanks.

-------------------

Am i better off sticking with the ASX or expanding my horizons and diversifying into the USD and The Nasdaq? 

Pros and Cons?


----------



## CanOz (18 January 2013)

*Re: Trading the Nasdaq in USD -  Vs -  ASX in AUD.*



So_Cynical said:


> I'm thinking of opening a IB account and for diversification and other reasons was thinking that having an IB account based in USD and Trading my strategy on the Nasdaq mite be very complimentary to my Aussie ASX strategy, but i just don't know...perhaps i should stick to what i know and what im comfortable with, the ASX?
> 
> I can see pros and cons both ways, the Nasdaq is so big and has so many great stocks, few miners and no prospectors while the ASX is cluttered with prospectors..now i know people can and have done very well out of the prospectors, i think my strategy benefits more from mainstream investments, businesses that have a business and cash flows.
> 
> ...




Go on, a good robust strategy will work on similar markets, no worries....

Just test it...

CanOz


----------

